# Any Colour You Like as Long as it's Pink



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Heretics. I've posted some pics on here before, but it's time for a project log to keep me honest (and maybe productive). I've got 1850 of pink marines, and I want more. I'm mainly in this for the modelling and painting, and it's time to push my abilities. I built the army based on the whims of my modelling and the occasional need for a tournament, so it's not a super efficient army (at the moment).

The biggest thing I want to work on right now is a Hell Knight. A Hell Knight is a funky Slaaneshi walker from way back in the old days of Epic, and I'm bringing it to 40K scale.










Why? Because it's a smaller project that I can practice on, and because it hasn't been done yet. Bell of Lost Souls published rules for it in their Lords of Battle PDF (but the picture is of a 40K scale Hell Strider).

I started some sketches about a year ago and forgot about them, but recently I dug them out and did some more work. I'm not very good at drawing, but having these sketches has been a huge help in preparing the project.


























Right now I'm working with cardboard to get a the scale and proportions of the model. I'm going slow, and trying to work stage by stage from rough to the final work. While I may use some cardboard for the final product, the bulk of it will be found parts, plasticard, and green stuff. I'm aiming for 7" tall, but I expect it will end up being a bit taller.

With a new camera, I've set up a photography station and taken some good pictures of some recent models.

This champion (and occasional sorcerer or lord) is a mix of possessed and CSM parts and a filed down terminator sorcerer helmet. His arms and backpack are magnetised so I can switch them for a power fist, a Doom Siren, and a Plasma Pistol or even a Combi-weapon should I ever get around to making one.


















A second champion. This one has no magnets but features some of my first serious sculpting work with greenstuff. The top of his head is from a warhammer zombie, and the speaker mouth is greenstuff. The Slaanesh symbol on his chest and his shoulderpad are also made of greenstuff. He's based on the illustration in the 4th edition CSM codex.










Another Noise Marine/regular champion with a magnetised backpack. His power fist is from the old metal Noise Marine champion. Note the left handed bolter.










I love this guy. He's just a mash of parts and a sweet pose. He's just a rank and file guy but he'll serve as a sacrificial champion when I get a greater daemon. Note again the left handed bolter.


















Icon bearer. Some GS work on his helmet and shoulderpad. The studs on his armour are micro beads extracted from facial scrub.










This guy is just bad-ass. I tried a little simple OSL on his eyes.










The original Noise Marine, and one sweet model. The only problem is his backpack doesn't fit easily to his back, requiring some green stuff work. Not hard, but annoying.










Flamer Marine with a magnetised backpack so he can become a raptor. Note again the studs on his shoulderpad also made from micro beads.


















So I think the pictures turned out pretty good, but if you have any advice I'd like to hear it. The light seems good for the most part (I have a window to the right providing most of the light).

I'm pretty pleased with the quality of the painting, though I am ready to push my abilities for more display quality models.

Next up, I have to finish some plasmagun armed marines who have been half-painted for months. After that, it's all modelling and some work on the Hell Knight, a forgeworld dread, and maybe some daemonettes. I have a 1000 point doubles tournament on the 28th, so I might have some battle pics soon.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Those look great! Well done. Those sketches for the Hell Knight don't look too good though they should be straighter. Then again I've only scratch built a Hierophant, Plague tower and Squiggoth, nothing "SM-like".


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Your marines are magnificent. Conversions, colors, blending and bits selection all top notch. Fine work indeed.As for the knight you need to look at this.......

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10755&highlight=titan


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

they all look great. so what is the process of getting the micro beads from the face wash onto the model?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These look fantastic. I love noise marines and you've done some inspiring work here.

Definitelty looking forward to reading your log.



> so what is the process of getting the micro beads from the face wash onto the model?


You can buy 1mm micro beads on ebay, 500 or so for £1.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

well i'll be... i had no idea you could buy those on ebay, thank you very much Valakir.


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

@Destroyer Hive: Any advice you could give me about scratch building would be appreciated. I'm conceiving of the Slaaneshi walkers being more like Eldar titans (the Epic models look more like Eldar than anything Imperial). Though re-imagining them like the modern Warhound is tempting.



shaantitus said:


> Your marines are magnificent. Conversions, colors, blending and bits selection all top notch. Fine work indeed.As for the knight you need to look at this.......
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10755&highlight=titan


Thanks for the compliments. As for Vash's Questor, I've been following that for a while. It's nothing short of amazing. No question.

@ Chaos Junkie: Obviously getting beads on ebay is the easy way (which I recommend). I started collecting them from the facewash simply because I would find them in the sink, on my towel, and other places. They have soap on them so you have to clean them up, so it's obviously best to get them clean on ebay, but I found rolling them while dry between my fingers was enough to get the soap off.

Anyway, an update: I've finally figured out how to make the basic structure of the Hell Knight. The Knight will have a "spine" made of dowel with another dowel acting as an axel between the legs. The spine will be the main structure of the model with the body below it made from an undetermined material. The head and tail will attach to either side of the dowel.

The main progress has been on the design of the neck. Here's the neck guard:


















I'm planning on making it a tapering curve up to where the head will sit. However, I may also decide to fold it like the cardboard template. Which do you think would look better? A curve or an angled neck piece?

The neck will have a dowel running behind it and I will use wire mesh on the back to support details and probably some bitz, and the remaining surface will be covered with a smooth layer of milliput or maybe even more plasticard depending on the final shape.

I'm still working on my plasmagun marines (I am a slow painter, and need to step it up).

In any case, here's some more minis. First, my sorcerer: one of my first efforts with greenstuff and I still like it.










Terminators. All their arms are magentised (which is why there appears to be a gap on the champ. It's fine on the table. The champion can change his banner pole for whatever I want.


















And some rank and file marines. The flag is incredibly top heavy, even with his base completely filled with fishing weights.


















That's all for now.

Edit: Should I resize the photos myself, or is it OK to leave them at this resolution and just let the forum resize them?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome looking paint jobs, will be watching this thread with great interest. As for the image size, I've not had any complaints about posting large images like yours on my project log so I'm assuming that people don't have a problem with it.

Love the conversion work +REP:grin:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

thats it, im starting an emporers children army


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These guys look great. The pink turned out perfectly. Keep it up, can't wait to see more!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I think your work is top notch.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They get better and better. Love the sorcerer,well done. Any chance of an army shot, these guys are spectacular.


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> They get better and better. Love the sorcerer,well done. Any chance of an army shot, these guys are spectacular.


I'll see what I can do about that. For now though, more pictures.

Finished these guys and the parts last week, and got a good day for pictures earlier this week:









Here's some shots of my tanks:









































The predator and rhino are fully magnetised so they can turn from rhino to predator, with any weapon loadout.

As for the Hell Knight. I've never worked on anything like this before, so I've been very tenuous. I think I have a solution to making the curved front piece that will be structurally sound. Unfortunately, I have nothing to show since it's basically going to have to come together at once. It's not going to be a few distinct pieces that can then be connected. It's really one big piece. I'm eager to get this thing done though.

The plan, is to use layers of foamcore as a sub-structure which will be the foundation for plasticard and milliput. Aluminum wire mesh will wrap the foamcore where necessary. Wood and wire will be beneath that to bear the weight of the model.

My main difficulty right now is how to attach a twin linked heavy bolter. It may involve cutting a piece of the hull out to mount the bolters. Anyway, it complicates things.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Mmmmm piiiiink.

Tidy and striking force you are gathering there qertywraith, I look forward to seeing the hell knight very much.


----------



## Alvraad (Mar 5, 2008)

Ive subscribed to this thread  Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Subscribing to this thread. Your conversions and painting are great, and I can't wait for a finished hell knight. My next big project after I get bored with the new 'nid codex will be a scratchbuilt chaos warhound.

You have a great eye for posing, and you do a good amount of conversion on your pieces without going overboard. Hats off!


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

that pink is amazing...!


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

So not a whole lot of progress. I'm moving in a few days, but with luck I'll be able to do some modelling in May, but for the rest of the summer I'm model-less. However, my work continues:

First up, my entry to Heresy Online's painting contest. I tried for smoother, more subtle highlights, and used washes. I couldn't get the light quite right for these pics but they tell the tale more or less.

















Getting the curve in the Hell Knight's neck piece was a hard puzzle to figure out. However, I have results:

























I used this pile of foamcore board circles, glued together. I sandwiched grey stuff between the plasticard front and a piece of aluminum mesh. Finally I put paper over that to prevent the grey-stuff from sticking to my hands or the foamcore while it dried. I think I did it the hard way, but it seems to have worked fairly well. The toothbrush will probably end up being the top part of the leg.










The secondary weapon, twin-linked heavy bolters, and the housing. I used magnets so I can switch the weapons out for other options if I make them later.


























Finally, a I'm working on another contest piece for a bit tournament coming up locally. My plan is to make chicken walker legs for the dread from scratch, as well as a custom made CCW. I just think dreadnoughts look silly with their tiny legs and arms.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

IF you are doing chicken walker legs then the new poseable sentinel legs would make it easier. Just a suggestion. I did one using penitent engine legs but the sentinel ones are far better.


----------

